# PVC Bow Strings



## Wilder4 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am wanting to build a couple pvc bows but I was wondering what people were making their strings out of?


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I would imagine Dacron, B50, B500, B55 or equivalent.


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

I use fastflite but you can use anything. Some people use paracord not sure what kind.

Todd


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

We’ve tried B-50, artificial sinew, commercial endless loop bow strings , Nylon Mason’s twine , and Paracord on PVC bows ... All seemed to work fine , once stretched .... Knots , rather than loops are easier ...


----------



## Wilder4 (Oct 5, 2012)

So for the price I should just get a cheap dacron b50 string and go with it for the first one?


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

:thumbs_up


----------



## JB_1974 (Nov 20, 2012)

I use polyester or dacron kite string 7lb. load limit for the kite string not sure about the dacron 7.00 for the dacron and 2.79 for the polyester respectively


----------



## sticknstring88 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have used d97 on mine.


----------

